# I need your help! Can you?



## barmalejus (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello there, I'm new here, but I have one big question for you guys and hope you can help me! So long story short... I broke down my old home cinema DVD player (Panasonic SA-HT885 (390w subwoofer)). At first it was just not turning OFF anymore, but that was not the problem for me to leave it always ON... But then one day electricity gone and later on I couldn't turn my DVD on... So I decided to disassemble it and saw that the microscheme for turning the DVD ON was broken, but the Volume turning scheme and others is still fine... I really enjoyed playing music true it cause it was connected to my PC, the sound and subwoofer was just great... So I wondered if I can "recycle" it and make some new speakers with subwoofer without the main Home Cinema DVD, just to create some box, with some wires to connect it right to my PC? I will ad some pics for better understanding. Hope you guys can help me somehow or direct me to some other threads with some info, because I wasn't able to find any... Any help is appreciated! Thanks! 

Broken part:


DVD Home Cinema:




Subwoofer:


Speakers:


Subwoofer and DVD Cinema connection cable looks like this:


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

If you are handy with a soldering iron you might be able to solder in jumper wires across the crack in the circuit board.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

There are a lot of resources available online on how to do this, here is one that I found 
http://www.instructables.com/id/Solder-on-PCB-traces/

If the cracked board is the only thing wrong you should be able to fix it yourself for almost no cost.


----------



## barmalejus (Oct 17, 2016)

typ44q said:


> If you are handy with a soldering iron you might be able to solder in jumper wires across the crack in the circuit board.


yeah, I have some experience in that.. You say this could help? because I watched some videos on how to fixed that board and the guy said that it's not possible to fix it when its broken into two separate peaces (this is my case, you just can't see it in the pic)


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

It should be possible if you put jumper wires across every circuit trace that has been broken by the crack in the board. I count 9 traces that would need to be jumped and there may be more on the other side of the board


----------



## barmalejus (Oct 17, 2016)

typ44q said:


> It should be possible if you put jumper wires across every circuit trace that has been broken by the crack in the board. I count 9 traces that would need to be jumped and there may be more on the other side of the board


Woaahh... That would be to much for me to handle  but thanks for trying to help  I guess there's other ways how to re-use it without these broken boards. Maybe you have some other ideas that would help?


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I am sure it can be reused but you would have to figure out the pins on the wiring connector then make some kind of adapter to connect your new pre-amp, computer etc to the old amp. This information might be available online but I honestly would try to fix the board first, I think it is the easier solution to your problem. 
If you can solder 1 trace then you can solder all 9. Just take your time with it. At this point you have nothing to loose by trying it.


----------



## barmalejus (Oct 17, 2016)

typ44q said:


> I am sure it can be reused but you would have to figure out the pins on the wiring connector then make some kind of adapter to connect your new pre-amp, computer etc to the old amp. This information might be available online but I honestly would try to fix the board first, I think it is the easier solution to your problem.
> If you can solder 1 trace then you can solder all 9. Just take your time with it. At this point you have nothing to loose by trying it.


I will try that, there's nothing to lose now  what type of wire should I use for this? And correct me if I'm wrong, but they CAN NOT touch together right? All those 9 lines should be solder'ed separately?


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I would use stranded copper wire that is small enough to be soldered to the traces without covering the next one. I would also take sandpaper to the end of the wire where you are going to solder it to remove and possible oxidation, just rough it up a little so it is shiny.
They can not touch each other. I would stagger the wires so they are not all next to each other, it looks like you have plenty of room to work with. they do not all have to be at the edge of the crack for it to work.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

It is hard to get a sense of scale from the pictures but on the really thin traces you might try using telephone wire or a strand from an Ethernet cable, they have very fine wires in them. be very careful when you sand the coating from the board you just want to remove the coating but it is easy to damage the trace under it if you are too aggressive.


----------



## barmalejus (Oct 17, 2016)

typ44q said:


> It is hard to get a sense of scale from the pictures but on the really thin traces you might try using telephone wire or a strand from an Ethernet cable, they have very fine wires in them. be very careful when you sand the coating from the board you just want to remove the coating but it is easy to damage the trace under it if you are too aggressive.


Thanks, I will sure try it and rally hope this could help  if not maybe we can make some other ideas, thanks for your help!


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks and let us know how it goes!


----------

